# Hmmmmm, I'm Noticing that



## DJ (Nov 12, 2012)

There seems to be a lot less participation on this forum than there was a couple or so years back...I myself had gotten caught up in FaceBook and broken away from here, and other BBq Forums for that matter due to time constraints, ok, spending too much time at the computer and pissin off the wife....but, I regress...I just want to know where everyone is and why there appears to be little going on here....This was once a Great Forum and with a little participation, can rise back to the days of yesteryear. 
Off the soapbox now.....
dj


----------



## DJ (Nov 12, 2012)

*Also...*

One other thing....why can't I see a new thread after I started it.....(like this one for instance)....does not show up in "New Posts"....and, if I add to a thread, it too goes away....Is this something in my settings? I don't like it.
dj


----------



## cookking (Nov 12, 2012)

I can see everything except the stuff you ddn't post. :roll:


----------



## Vermin999 (Nov 12, 2012)

A lot of people defected shortly after the sale and new software.  I like the new software a lot better than the old one. I have also noticed lower activity on a few other forums I frequent. Maybe people are falling off of the bbq bandwagon?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 13, 2012)

Well my interest flits from hobby to hobby at times. Here lately I have been interested in essential extractions..wink wink and got on some of those chat forums. Dang person get banned from them places quick. Few giant ego..retarded pedantic wannabe injuneers seem to have that otherwise enjoyable imaginary past time totally screwed up. I dont play well with them types apparently. So I come over and chat with yall..then FB takes up time..all my kith and kin and some from on here who I am always glad to see those from here who pop up over there. Not to be luring anybody away from here by any means..but it you want to ever visit a cool place try this. Its for Austic Aspergers folks and they have some great discussions on all types of stuff. Come to find out from taking some of their tests I have a bunch of serious mental issues. lol. I go by Gomer Pyle on FB is anybody wants to be pals. 

Wrong Planet - Getting to know each other


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel much like V, seems when Larry departed, Cappy bailed out too and that caused a little downward spiral. There are still some good posters and enough folks here that I know I'm still learning. I'm sure what BW said is true too, hobbies come and go and to some BBQ is just a hobby. I'm hoping by sticking around we'll get a new crop of interested teaches and students, I'm not ready to bail.


----------



## DJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Well that explains at least some of it. Guess I missed a lot of discussion during peoples bailing out and selling out and all...had no idea what happened to them, specially L W....he always seemed to have sumtin to say pretty much bout everything....
oh well, thanks for the input
dj


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been here since day 1. I've seen folks come and go from that point on. When a loud mouth like Larry leaves, it seems like a lot disappear, but it was only 1. Cappy and scottydaq will be missed as much as larry but we will still survive! There have been new folks joining here since those guys left and it will continue to change, hopefully for the better! For now though, you're all stuck with me!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been here since ......well...since Nick called me a pussy! I have learned so much about about bbq that Now I do it for a living! Hmmmm....maybe I learned something! 
(Sucks that we're only left with Nick)


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, I for one have not been posting as much as I used to.  The pisser is I can't think of a reason why not.  I certainly hope it is not advancing age.


----------



## DJ (Nov 14, 2012)

Had noticed that BW is still pretty consistant,  , and glad to see the rest of you weigh in as well....(Specially you Mega Posters, Puff and Nick). I'm stickin around too...


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 14, 2012)

Griff said:


> Well, I for one have not been posting as much as I used to.  The pisser is I can't think of a reason why not.  I certainly hope it is not advancing age.


Wtf were we talking about?


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 14, 2012)

Griff said:


> Well, I for one have not been posting as much as I used to.  The pisser is I can't think of a reason why not.  I certainly hope it is not advancing age.



I'm hoping it's the cold numbing your brain and not the advancing age as I'm advancing right along with you.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd bet on the Beefeaters..............


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 15, 2012)

I have run out of material.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 15, 2012)

Well from watching the Alaska State Trooper show on TV seems like yall have an overabundance of nutty acting criminals up there. Could see how a smart tough lawyer would stay too busy to clown around on chat forums. 



Griff said:


> Well, I for one have not been posting as much as I used to.  The pisser is I can't think of a reason why not.  I certainly hope it is not advancing age.


----------



## Max1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Run out of material eh? Ask Big Wheel for some he never seems to run out!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes..my Daddy always claim my mind was a vast storehouse of inconsequential Trivia. I thought he was embellishing a bit but maybe not. Its hard to say. He was purty smart about most stuff. He thought my Mama was a Martian Spy. She did act funny sometimes.


----------



## DJ (Nov 16, 2012)

so now when I open a thread, the last post is at the top, or, sht 2 opens first...wtf??? I'd like to view the "topic" or opening segment of the thread first, but am unable to figure out what to do....Surely this can't be only way to view, (as in reverse order)....Help Me Plz!!
dj

Switched to Hybrid Mode....looks better than the last time I tried it....


----------



## cliffcarter (Nov 16, 2012)

DJ, no matter how many times I post or where I post, I still can't get to Lewiston on a day that you're open.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Shit! I thought DJ was in Texas! WTF is going on around here?


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 17, 2012)

You gotta pay more attention Puff, he's a Northerner like us


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 17, 2012)

Like most Native Texicans temporarily indisposed to inhabit the vast exspanses of the frozen North..DJ from Caldwell, TX will be like the Prodigal Son...and General MacArthur..he will surely return from whence he came. In the meantime we should pray that he will find the strength to endure unto the appointed hour of the joyous reunion. We shall kill the Fatted Calf to celebrate etc.


----------



## Max1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey man it ain't frozen YET! I will keep you updated though. 

HA! three Michiganderians? uhh something like that. I am down with killing the fat calf thing that BW speaks of, but we will have to work fast I have tennis lessons Monday, and Wednesday, then Friday I have to go to the Country Club, to show off my new sweater, and pleated pants!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you grind your own coffee beans by any chance?


----------



## Max1 (Nov 18, 2012)

No my servants do, but thanks for asking


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 18, 2012)

Ahh ok. Now I gotcha. We had to discharge the upstairs maid the other day. Very sad but she could not get along well with the butler. Would you have any gray Poupon?


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Are pleated pants in style again? I always wanted a pair.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 19, 2012)

Again? I still wear some to funerals weddings and other sad events.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I had to dig my suit out of the closet the other day for a wedding. It was hanging on a hanger with a bag over it. One spot was exposed and covered with dust. As it seems it will gather a lot of dust due to the fact I will be buried in it. I'll have to check the pants for pleats. 
Not sure what a pleat is....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 19, 2012)

Puff said:


> I had to dig my suit out of the closet the other day for a wedding. It was hanging on a hanger with a bag over it. One spot was exposed and covered with dust. As it seems it will gather a lot of dust due to the fact I will be buried in it. I'll have to check the pants for pleats.
> Not sure what a pleat is....



You will know when you see it!


----------



## DJ (Nov 20, 2012)

We'll be open 4 days a week in 2013 cause I'm retiring from BIW...Had to close earlier than usual(late August) this year as we were overwhelmed with catering...hope to see you in "13"
dj



cliffcarter said:


> DJ, no matter how many times I post or where I post, I still can't get to Lewiston on a day that you're open.


----------



## john pen (Nov 21, 2012)

Ive also been around from about day one and we've seen 'em come and go. Sometimes life gits in the way. I miss Joker..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 22, 2012)

john pen said:


> Ive also been around from about day one and we've seen 'em come and go. Sometimes life gits in the way. I miss Joker..



Did he move to Florida?


----------



## john pen (Nov 22, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:


> Did he move to Florida?



No idea.. I think he spends holidays with Witt...


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lots of free beer at Witt's place....from what I hear.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 23, 2012)

Free beer? Always knew that young man was a good old boy.


----------

